# Sig 1911's picky on magazine's?



## DLYskes1976 (Sep 15, 2015)

So ever since i've bought my Sig Scorpion, and have bought a few Magazine's for it.... i've noticed it's picky on the which ones work.... Kimber's, Sig's and Chip McCormick's work flawlessly, and drop from the gun when pushing the mag release.... everything else i've tried doesnt lock the slide back, or is such a tight fit in the gun it's a issue.... 

has any one else had this type of issue?


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

No mag. problems with my sig 1911,, 
What kind of finish does the scorpion have?


----------



## Spike12 (Dec 10, 2008)

What do you mean _"everything else i've tried"_???

You listed quality mags that DO work. What are the one's that don't work? Ya know, quality DOES vary.


----------



## win231 (Aug 5, 2015)

Most semi autos require quality magazines to function. 1911's more so. Another reliable magazine: Wilson.


----------



## DLYskes1976 (Sep 15, 2015)

i've tried Triple K mags ( didnt fit into gun ) , Pro Mag and Mec Gar didnt lock the slide back... 

I do have a Wilson combat 10 rd, forgot to mention it.... 

And yea i was talking to my custom holster guy about my sig, and trying different magazines and he said the same thing, that it's just better to go with good quality magazines over trying to save a buck.... on the plus side, i do like the 10 rd mags lol..... especially since i just slide one of them into my operator pant's " small " front pocket


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

win231 said:


> Most semi autos require quality magazines to function. 1911's more so. Another reliable magazine: Wilson.


I agree bout the quality mags,, why 1911's more so ?


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

M


DLYskes1976 said:


> i've tried Triple K mags ( didnt fit into gun ) , Pro Mag and Mec Gar didnt lock the slide back...
> 
> I do have a Wilson combat 10 rd, forgot to mention it....
> 
> And yea i was talking to my custom holster guy about my sig, and trying different magazines and he said the same thing, that it's just better to go with good quality magazines over trying to save a buck.... on the plus side, i do like the 10 rd mags lol..... especially since i just slide one of them into my operator pant's " small " front pocket


Yea ,I'm sure your "HOLSTER guy" knows all . Hey I'm just teasing, good info


----------



## t4terrific (Oct 24, 2015)

pic said:


> M
> 
> Yea ,I'm sure your "HOLSTER guy" knows all . Hey I'm just teasing, good info


Who needs a custom holster guy when you have operator pants anyway?


----------



## win231 (Aug 5, 2015)

pic said:


> I agree bout the quality mags,, why 1911's more so ?


The 1911 was designed in 1905. Unlike a modern auto, there is a lot of metal-to-metal friction during operation. And almost twice as many parts as a Glock design. Parts fit is much more crucial for reliable functioning. The magazine is the weak link. The follower has to present the cartridge at the right angle to the feed ramp every time. Cheaper magazines have poorly-designed followers with too much play & weaker springs that can take a set.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

win231 said:


> The 1911 was designed in 1905. Unlike a modern auto, there is a lot of metal-to-metal friction during operation. And almost twice as many parts as a Glock design. Parts fit is much more crucial for reliable functioning. The magazine is the weak link. The follower has to present the cartridge at the right angle to the feed ramp every time. Cheaper magazines have poorly-designed followers with too much play & weaker springs that can take a set.


 shouldn't the feed ramp angle and follower angle apply to all mag fed semi's ? Makes perfect sense,, just thought it applied to all feeders in general


----------



## DLYskes1976 (Sep 15, 2015)

has anyone tried out the Tripp Research 1911 magazines??????


----------

